# Pandinus Africanus (Really Pandinus Imperator) Sexing



## triangulum (May 1, 2010)

*Sex's and Species?*

I acquired a pair today sold as P.Africanus, although I'm aware there is no such thing? And they are infact P.Imperator). However, Being new to the hobby, I think I have two males instead of a sexed pair. I do have some photo's, however they are not the best. I only have one picture of the underside of #1. That being said #2 has more prominant pectines. So I'm led to believe they are both males, for that reason, I have seperated them for the time being. Here's some pictures of them.

#1



























#2



























#1 and #2 together for compasent (both seperated now, as they WERE fighting(?))



























Any advice greatly appreciated it. We have rung the shop we got them from, and they will happily swap one of the 'males' for a female. Although, this won't be until Monday, so any information regarding there sex's would be better sooner rather then later!

Kind Regards,
Scott

EDIT: I bought these as P.Africanus, thinking they were infact P.Imperator


----------



## Obelisk (May 1, 2010)

They look like Heterometrus. Species from that genus are more aggressive than Pandinus, hence the fighting.


----------



## triangulum (May 1, 2010)

Obelisk said:


> They look like Heterometrus, not at all Pandinus sp.


Hi there,

Like I said, I'm very new to this, as these are my first Scorpions. I've just had a quick google, and they do look very much so Heterometrus Laoticus. That being said, are they both Male?

Scott


----------



## triangulum (May 1, 2010)

Here's some better pictures for you's;

#1.






















#2

















In my opinion, they both look male, As they both seem to have a split operculum, however, I am new to this....

Scott


----------



## triangulum (May 1, 2010)

Side by side?







Scott


----------



## Vidaro (May 1, 2010)

Looks like you have 2 male Heterometrus sp. (guessing spinifer)


----------



## triangulum (May 1, 2010)

Vidaro said:


> Looks like you have 2 male Heterometrus sp. (guessing spinifer)


Thats mate, I was thinking both your thoughts. I've had several members among other forums suggest two males, two females and you geussed it, a pair. The shop owner has allowed me to swap one for a female.

Thank you very much.

Scott


----------



## triangulum (May 1, 2010)

Vidaro said:


> Looks like you have 2 male Heterometrus sp. (guessing spinifer)


Which one looks MORE male in your opinion Vidaro? As I would rather end up with two females then two males, when I swap one. So which one should I replace?

Scott


----------



## Hentzi (May 1, 2010)

Two males you have there


----------



## Vidaro (May 1, 2010)

actually looking at it again i think the second one might actually be female!


----------



## G. Carnell (May 1, 2010)

agreed with male/female based on the side by side pic!

H.laoticus or petersii IMO




to confirm:

H.laoticus male: http://chaerilus.co.uk/malelao.jpg

H.laoticus female: http://chaerilus.co.uk/femlao.jpg


----------



## Vixvy (May 1, 2010)

its H.laoticus.


----------



## rd_07 (May 1, 2010)

looks h.laoticus to me
cant see granulation for petersii


----------



## Galapoheros (May 2, 2010)

Lucked out and got a pair!  Looks like laoticus to me too.  I have one big female and having babies right now.  I can't pick that one up, she'll just reach down and pinch the diddly out of my hand if I barely move.  Yours might have developing scorps if she's pushing the male away.


----------



## Obelisk (May 2, 2010)

triangulum said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Like I said, I'm very new to this, as these are my first Scorpions.
> 
> Scott


Yeah I understand. To me, it looks like one's a male and the other one's a female.


----------



## triangulum (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys.

I'm going to keep them both now.

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## SixShot666 (May 3, 2010)

Look like a Heterometrus Spinifer or at least some species from the genus Heterometrus. You have a male and female pair there, so there's no need to trade one back.


----------



## acemastermind (May 26, 2011)

based on the shine and carapace granulation, its an H.Petersii.

only laoticus and petersii has the matte black appeal. but since you can notice the granulation on its carapace, that would tell us its a petersii because laoticus has a smooth carapace.


----------



## nics (May 28, 2011)

Obelisk said:


> They look like Heterometrus. Species from that genus are more aggressive than Pandinus, hence the fighting.


X2 Heterometrus sp!


----------



## BobGrill (May 29, 2011)

They do look like forest scorpions. The claws are somewhat less bulky and smooth on the inside (emps claws have bumps). And these scorps should not be kept together as they are territorial towards each other.


----------

